# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Ρεπορταζ για τα Ασυρματα Κοινοτικα Δικτυα στον Αγγελιοφορο..

## orion

Ενα μικρο ρεπορταζ στον Αγγελιοφορο (εφημεριδα της Θεσσαλονικης)

----------


## Vigor

> ...Περίπου *682* μη κερδοσκοποικές ασύρματες ψηφιακές κοινότητες είναι ενεργές τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια στην Αθήνα και την Θεσσαλονίκη.


Κάπου του κ. Ιωάννη Παπαδόπουλου (γιορτάζει κιόλας σήμερα ο άνθρωπος) δεν του τα είπαν καλά ή δεν τα κατάλαβε καλά...

----------


## ysam

Εμένα αυτό που μου αρέσει είναι στη μπλέ λεζάντα το 6.

----------


## Ygk

> Εμένα αυτό που μου αρέσει είναι στη μπλέ λεζάντα το 6.





> .... μίνι Ιντερνετ....


Ενδιαφέρουσα είναι & η αμέσως επόμενη πρόταση.

Χρόνια μας πολλά Γιάννη


Φιλικά

----------


## trendy

Εμένα μου άρεσε αυτό για το πορνογραφικό υλικό, τις ταινίες και τη μουσική. Πρέπει να προβληθεί προς τα έξω έτσι.
Να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο.

----------


## orion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Εμένα αυτό που μου αρέσει είναι στη μπλέ λεζάντα το 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To mini internet ειναι quote. Οπως ακριβως το ειπα... ετσι συνυθως το περιγραφω..  ::

----------


## JS

_Περισσότεροι απο 3000 χρήστες του ίντερνετ...δωρεάν με την σύνδεση του γείτονα_

Κάθε νέο άρθρο και χειρότερα...τώρα αναμείνατε τα επόμενα ποστ που θα ρωτάνε "πως θα γίνω και εγώ ο 3001ος ; "

Επίσης το 6 που λέτε είναι λανθασμένο μιας και η "κοινότητα" δεν μπορεί να ενοχοποιηθεί απο αυτό που αναφέρει. Την ευθύνη την έχουν οι χρήστες και κυρίως αυτός που κατεβάζει/κατέχει κάτι τέτοιο ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ δεν έχει στην κατοχή του και την νόμιμη άδεια χρήσης.
Ακόμα και αν κατεβάσω κάποιο παιχνίδι και το έχω στον δίσκο μου μπορώ να είμαι νόμιμος αν έχω το ίδιο παιχνίδι αυθεντικό.

Χωρίς φυσικά να σημαίνει οτι δεν μου άρεσε που το αναφέρει...απλά δεν κολλάει εκεί που το έβαλε.

----------


## Vigor

Όντως το άρθρο έχει γραφεί από "αδιάβαστο"  ::

----------


## orion

ααα τα παραπονα στον εκπροσωπο τυπου του AWMN τον κυριο Βασιλακο..χμ ο οποιος ειναι και προεδρος της ΕΕΧΙ αν δεν κανω λαθος....
 ::

----------


## ysam

????

----------


## Vigor

Aνακριβειών συνέχεια...

Newfish ανατωτιέται διαβάζοντας τα παρακάτω:




> Κάτοχοι ADSL συνδέσεων *δίνουν* σε γνωστούς και φίλους τους σε ακτίνα μέχρι και τέσσερα χιλιόμετρα *το δικαίωμα* να μπούν ασύρματα στο
> διαδίκτυο μέσα από το δικό τους λογαριασμό.


Τη *πιθανότητα* ίσως?




> Στη συνέχεια, με τη συγκατάθεση του κατόχου της σύνδεσης *ο χρήστης αποκτά δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο Ιντερνετ.*


Ωραία είκόνα αποτυπώνεται. Μιαμ... *Τσάμπα internetάκι!* Να το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ...  ::  




> *Με μια απλή δήλωση στην Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων* και την αγορά του εξοπλισμού γίνεται κάποιος μέλος.


Α, τόσο απλά? Ε τότε να φέρω όλους μου τους φίλους. Δεν θα έχουν κανέναν ενδοιασμό για το ενδεχόμενο παρά-του-νόμου λειτουργίας.




> Για να γίνει κάποιος μέλος αυτών των κόμβων *δε χρειάζεται άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη* εφόσον χρησιμοποιεί της συχνότητες 2400-2483.5


Μα σε κάποια άλλη περίπτωση *θα έπρεπε να γίνω πρώτα Ραδιοερασιτέχνης* και ποιά θα ήταν αυτή περίπτωση?  ::

----------


## papashark

> Aνακριβειών συνέχεια...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Αγγελιοφόρος
> 
> ...


Πράγματι, ξέχασε να πει ότι πληρώνεις 20€ εγγραφή και 30-50€ ετήσια συνδρομή για το τζάμπα ίντερνετ  ::  


Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, λες όσους από εμάς που μοιράζουμε τσάμπα της dsl μας να μας κατηγορίσει ο σύλλογος είτε για αθέμητο ανταγωνισμό, είτε ότι του χαλάμε την πιάτσα γιατί μαθαίνουμε τους νέους να τα έχουν όλα τσάμπα ?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

> ααα τα παραπονα στον εκπροσωπο τυπου του AWMN τον κυριο Βασιλακο..χμ ο οποιος ειναι και προεδρος της ΕΕΧΙ αν δεν κανω λαθος....


Ποιος εκπρόσωπος, τι εκπρόσωπος, γιατί εκπρόσωπος?

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orion
> 
> ααα τα παραπονα στον εκπροσωπο τυπου του AWMN τον κυριο Βασιλακο..χμ ο οποιος ειναι και προεδρος της ΕΕΧΙ αν δεν κανω λαθος....
> 
> 
> 
> Ποιος εκπρόσωπος, τι εκπρόσωπος, γιατί εκπρόσωπος?


Όλο συμπτώσεις συμβαίνουν τελευταία.....

----------


## racer

> ααα τα παραπονα στον εκπροσωπο τυπου του AWMN τον κυριο Βασιλακο..χμ ο οποιος ειναι και προεδρος της ΕΕΧΙ αν δεν κανω λαθος....


τον ποιόν του ποιού? More info please, που το άκουσες αυτό??

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orion
> 
> ααα τα παραπονα στον εκπροσωπο τυπου του AWMN τον κυριο Βασιλακο..χμ ο οποιος ειναι και προεδρος της ΕΕΧΙ αν δεν κανω λαθος....
> 
> 
> 
> τον ποιόν του ποιού? More info please, που το άκουσες αυτό??


AWMN=Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network

Αγγελιοφόρος=Εφημερίδα της Θεσσαλονίκης

τα έχω καταλάβει καλά;

----------


## socrates

Χμμμ προφανώς ο Βασιλάκος δεν είναι εκπρόσωπος τύπου του awmn! Δεν νομίζω ούτε ο ίδιος να θέλει τέτοιο τίτλο.

Τώρα αν γραφετε κάτι σε Θεσσαλονικιότικη εφημερίδα για το awmn δεν νομίζω να είναι κακό (ίσα ίσα).

Από την άλλη θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να γραφτεί μια επίσημη επιστολή-απάντηση σε αυτούς που συγχέουν το awmn με το internet!

Το κείμενο που δημοσιεύτικε στον Ελεύθερο Τύπο είναι πιστεύω πολύ καλή απόδοση σχετικά με το internet και το awmn.

----------


## orion

ετσι μου ανεφερε ο δημοσιογραφος...μπορει να καταλαβε λαθος....μπορει και οχι..τη σημασια εχει ομως...

----------


## racer

> ετσι μου ανεφερε ο δημοσιογραφος...μπορει να καταλαβε λαθος....μπορει και οχι..τη σημασια εχει ομως...


εχει...επιδή είναι κάτι που δεν γνωρίζουμε ...

----------


## papashark

"πουθενά δεν υπάρχει καπνός χωρίς φωτιά"

 ::

----------

